# Link for free download of windows XP operating system with serial key



## NiluGeek (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all Can anybody give me free links to download windows xp operating system with serial key no. 

thankyou.


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 4, 2008)

We don't encourage illegal contents,asking this is not a right dude, please don't post this type of queries any more


----------



## slugger (Jan 5, 2008)

*REPORTIN*


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 5, 2008)

wanna get banned ?


----------



## a_tif (Jan 5, 2008)

y dont ppl read forum rules


----------

